# Solar Team Eindhoven: A practical car on Solar Energy



## Peter1986C (Feb 10, 2013)

Solar Team Eindhoven (affiliated with Eindhoven Technical University) is working on a _practical_ automotive vehicle on solar energy. With other words, it is supposed to be having more room for passengers and be less flat than those like "conventional" solar vehicles.

My sister is involved with the project as well (Aerodynamics).

First pic of the completed working prototype, *Stella* (Latin for "Star" and a given name for women in some countries), that will partticipate in the World Solar Challenge.
















__
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Website: http://www.solarteameindhoven.nl/nl/pages/#!/home


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 10, 2013)

Your sister is kinda hot.


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 10, 2013)

ROFL She is not looking for a BF ATM, she is way to busy working on that car and her graduation.


----------



## Morgoth (Feb 10, 2013)

Super ik wist niet dat ze zo iets deden in Nederland. 
Werk je er zelf ook me?
Excuse my dutch


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 10, 2013)

Oops you were typing in Dutch there. :shadedshu

No, I am not qualified for such work, and study at a different institute.  I still find this rather cool though. BTW, Delft has helped science of this kind as well with their Nuna series (which is a different class).


----------



## Widjaja (Feb 10, 2013)

Skipped straight to 1:32 since your native language sounds like a record being played in a reverse.
Looks like your sister was schooling the guy next to her. 

Wold be nice to have a car which runs on solar power and is practical.
My Boy Racer days are over.
I want to hear nothing but the car stereo.


----------



## pacifire01 (Feb 10, 2013)

As an Electrical Engineer and car lover, i would like to see Solar cars with a conventional design/shape and features of a car. We sure need more development in solar collector technology. 
I'm also working on my project which will make our vehicles run without any fossil fuel nor solar panels and electricity from grid.


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 14, 2013)

New video on the organisational aspects of the project and information on Solar Miles (the support the effort financially).


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 14, 2013)

Only problem is that such cars will only work in California, Florida, Australia and so on. Places which are mostly flat and have sun through most of the year. Here in Europe which is scattered with hills, tunnels and quite long winters, it just wouldn't work.


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 14, 2013)

I expect to see those things mainly use grid electricity in Europe indeed (yes it will be "pluggable", and it is likely to have a Kinetic Energy Regeneration System, IIRC). But then again, I am a layman in such affairs.


----------



## hat (Mar 15, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> I expect to see those things mainly use grid electricity in Europe indeed (yes it will be "pluggable", and it is likely to have a Kinetic Energy Regeneration System, IIRC). But then again, I am a layman in such affairs.



That makes sense, we already recharge our batteries as we drive. Though I'm sure a simple alternator alone won't be enough to power a whole car, even in an upscaled design, it can help.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 16, 2013)

I only watched to see what your sister looked like


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 16, 2013)

Sexist :shadedshu


----------



## Widjaja (Mar 16, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Sexist :shadedshu



It's the dawning of the new age.
If there is a hot female in the video of a project which males generally scoff at...we will give the idea a wide birth.


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 22, 2013)

Update 3: the weight factors and the used materials.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 22, 2013)

I could see solar supplementing an already existing hybrid-like system but I don't like the idea of relying on it.


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 22, 2013)

It can be charged by mains power as well, fortunately. And the car is going to lay the basis for next prototypes for the World Solar Challenge editions (and further research) that are/is yet to come. It is not a prototype for a production vehicle.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 22, 2013)

this is good news. also its great to see young people working on this!
but i doubt how practical it will be after price consideration since good solar panels are expensive.


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 22, 2013)

It is hard for me to predict how much the prices for solar panels will drop over the years. And combustion engine based cars were expensive as well when they first appeared on the market.

This car (in its current form) will not get into production anytime soon anyway. It is primarily a starting phase for later, similar projects like the Nuna series that strives for boosting scientific research and of course the competition in the World Solar Challenge. The main diference with the Nunas (which are Challenger class EVs) however, is the strive for practicality, hence the participation in the so-called Cruiser class that will be part of the Solar Challenge for the first time this year.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 22, 2013)

it was pretty clear that their main goal is to enter the solar challenge. its a good way to get noticed.


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 22, 2013)

I empahsised it for the sake of clarity, because you did speak up about a long-term concern (cost of production --> market fitness).


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Apr 22, 2013)

Morgoth said:


> Super ik wist niet dat ze zo iets deden in Nederland.
> Werk je er zelf ook me?
> Excuse my dutch



You should read the news then, the Dutch are well represented at various solar challenges and have been for quite some years. Which is odd since there is no sun here.


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 22, 2013)

Involved students told me that they had acces to data on what solar panels in the Netherlands (power plants and on roofs) tend to generate. Based on the average amount generated per month, they think that only December and January (in the Netherlands at least) are months in which one is guaranteed to be relying much more on the power grid. 
Although I suppose that in the Nordic countries or northern Canada the power grid would be needed much more (because of the (near) darkness during several months).

Edit: I have seen a computer animation unvealing the final looks of the car, the official unvealing will be somewhere in June. The vehicle looks nice enough to me


----------



## m1dg3t (Apr 26, 2013)

Cool! Good to see it progressing 

The image they displayed for the mold is not the actual design of the vehicle is it? Doesn't look very aerodynamic to me  Then again i haven't seen it in the wind 

Are they using narrow tires/wheels? That combined with ceramic bearings (may be cost prohibitve) could reduce rolling resistance.


----------



## Peter1986C (May 28, 2013)

Update #4: Towards a rolling car


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 5, 2013)

The improved their crowd sourcing "system", and are now on Indiegogo! Instead of only Solar Miles there are also smaller (and bigger) pledges available.

http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/solar-team-eindhoven


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 17, 2013)

Teaser Trailer! 

The car shall be revealed on the 4th of July at 15.00h at the Eindhoven University of Technology.

[yt]/oQr4W2v3myA[/yt]


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 4, 2013)

I updated the OP with a first pic of the vehicle!


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 4, 2013)

looks very un airodynamic 
but i guess wont matter at low speeds.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 4, 2013)

So its a colossal roof with wheels that will work best in the sahara dessert at 30mph and the battery will degrade after 3 years and cost thousands to replace. Also solar panels = expensive.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 4, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> looks very un airodynamic
> but i guess wont matter at low speeds.



I put another pic in it with a side view.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 4, 2013)

Oh, and you have to be a midget to drive it, or lay down and not see where you're going.

Honestly, I p*ssed myself when I saw this.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 4, 2013)

It is not a production vehicle. It will take a few years (and further development) until solar EVs will be fit for mass production.

Edit: what did you suspect in the short term?


----------



## RCoon (Jul 4, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> It is not a production vehicle. It will take a few years (and further development) until solar EVs will be fit for mass production.
> 
> Edit: what did you suspect in the short term?



A lightweight car with a basic carbon fibre chassis and a solar panel roof. Something that looks more like a car and less like a hash brown


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 4, 2013)

I bet there are reasons for the shape being like that. And it is already containing of carbon fibre and other high tech materials. 
And oh, your latest reaction is step in the right direction, speaking in terms of politeness (_except the hash brown comment, there is actually science behind it so leave your lousy "drugheads" comments out of this thanks_).


----------



## RCoon (Jul 4, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> I bet there are reasons for the shape being like that. And it is already containing of carbon fibre and other high tech materials.
> And oh, your latest reaction is step in the right direction, speaking in terms of politeness (_except the hash brown comment, there is actually science behind it so leave your lousy "drugheads" comments out of this thanks_).



Hashbrown is a food made of potatoe and onion stuck together in a flat square shape and fried. They are delicious, and nothing to do with drugs. I was referring to the shape 






EDIT: I wasnt making insulting comments to be nasty, just for a bit of fun 

Will the car drive infinitely? As in, does it absorb enough solar energy to meet the demands of turning the wheels at an equal rate? That could be quite a feat.


----------



## dank1983man420 (Jul 4, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Hashbrown is a food made of potatoe and onion stuck together in a flat square shape and fried. They are delicious, and nothing to do with drugs. I was referring to the shape
> http://www.mcdonalds.com/content/dam/McDonalds/item/mcdonalds-Hash-Brown.png
> 
> EDIT: I wasnt making insulting comments to be nasty, just for a bit of fun
> ...








They are actually pretty good after a good wake and bake.  Nothing like going to McDonalds and getting a bacon and egg combo with a cup of coffee and four extra hash browns on  the side.  


As for the car, that would be pretty fun to drive!


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 4, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Hashbrown is a food made of potatoe and onion stuck together in a flat square shape and fried. They are delicious, and nothing to do with drugs. I was referring to the shape
> http://www.mcdonalds.com/content/dam/McDonalds/item/mcdonalds-Hash-Brown.png
> 
> EDIT: I wasnt making insulting comments to be nasty, just for a bit of fun
> ...



Okay, but look at this Urban Dictionary page. Together with comments like "I pissed myself" did not make it highly likely that you were meaning things innocently. I know you do now, but still.

The car is supposed to generate more energy than it uses (in a best case scenario), and can actually add power to the grid when it is plugged in at home or at an EV charge point. There is a battery in the vehicle of course so it has some reserve.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 4, 2013)

solar powered EVs will never hit the consumer market. its better money to invest in creating better batteries, and just solar "fuel stations" that have a large solar panel area, and you can hook up EVs to it.

ofcourse solar panels, can be used to suppliment the battery juice, but something purely based on solar power is too much wastage of money.

plus hydrogen is the way to go.

create electrochemal cells thta generate hydrogen from water along costal regions. make them runn of tidal, wind and solar energy, ship hydrogen anywhere. profit.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 4, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> solar powered EVs will never hit the consumer market. its better money to invest in creating better batteries, and just solar "fuel stations" that have a large solar panel area, and you can hook up EVs to it.



That would lower the range of those vehicles too much.



de.das.dude said:


> ofcourse solar panels, can be used to suppliment the battery juice, but something purely based on solar power is too much wastage of money.



It is not purely based on solar power, recharging the battery thru mains power is a possibillity. About the panels being too costly, it is a work in progress: http://www.isgtw.org/feature/here-c...mmunity-grid-light-way-affordable-solar-cells



de.das.dude said:


> plus hydrogen is the way to go.


 Give arguments to support your statements please. Why is it "the way to go" considering the fact that H2 is quite explosive; is a gas and therefore hard to contain (you will loose capacity over time due to "leakage" of molecules through the skin of the tank); and last but not least, parking garages are a no-go are for LPG based cars, so why would H2 based cars be allowed to enter parking garages?


And read this please (from wikipedia.org/Fuel_cell_vehicle):



> Efficiency and cost
> 
> Advancements in fuel cell technology have reduced the size, weight and cost of fuel cell electric vehicles.[16] However, in 2013, Lux Research, Inc. issued a report that concluded that "Capital cost ... will limit adoption to a mere 5.9 GW" by 2030, providing "a nearly insurmountable barrier to adoption, except in niche applications". Lux's analysis concluded that by 2030, PEM stationary market will reach $1 billion, while the vehicle market, including forklifts, will reach a total of $2 billion.[17] Fuel cell electric vehicles have been produced with "a driving range of more than 250 miles between refueling".[18] They can be refueled in less than 5 minutes.[19] Deployed fuel cell buses have a 40% higher fuel economy than diesel buses.[16] EERE’s Fuel Cell Technologies Program claims that, as of 2011, fuel cells achieved a 42 to 53% fuel cell electric vehicle efficiency at full power,[16] and a durability of over 75,000 miles with less than 10% voltage degradation, double that achieved in 2006.[18]
> 
> ...


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## RCoon (Jul 5, 2013)

Hydrogen is silly, it requires a huge use of electricity to get the hydrogen from water.
Its better to use wind, solar and friction to generate energy, as they are more cost effective over sustained periods of time, aka, a genuine solution to renewable energy.
Ideally a car should have a roof made of solar panels, dynamos attached to the wheel arches to recycle some of the energy used to turn the wheel, and wind turbines within the front and rear grills for air intakes, so the air resistance can then be used to generate energy too.
The idea of the car is amazing. Sadly its ugly as sin and not overly fast.
Until somebody can make a car similar to the tesla sports car, 90% of the general public will say it looks too stupid for them to drive it around in public. It needs to look like a generic car, but perform like the car they've developed here.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 5, 2013)

RejZoR said:


> Only problem is that such cars will only work in California, Florida, Australia and so on. Places which are mostly flat and have sun through most of the year. Here in Europe which is scattered with hills, tunnels and quite long winters, it just wouldn't work.



ahem, we have hills too.


hydrogen fuel cells are in fact fantastic - just because our production methods at the moment are inefficient, doesnt mean their use should be forgotten about. its a field that needs a lot more R&D. petrol is explosive. LPG is explosive. my car runs safely on both.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 5, 2013)

RCoon said:


> It needs to look like a generic car, but perform like the car they've developed here.



Like Schulich Delta, the car by Calgary University?


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 5, 2013)

ahem. ever seen petrol explode? or catch fire?
plus hydrogen floats up in case of a leak, thus it will be a fireball in the sky.

petrol is worse. also, there are fuel cell cars already.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 24, 2013)

Animation showing the aerodynamics: http://static.quest.nl/uploads/media/video/luchtstromingen.mp4


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 29, 2013)

Testing @ a test track of DAF Trucks:


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 2, 2013)

Another video; about the street legality checks and some more testing, in this case on the facilities of the 13th mechanised brigade (Dutch Army). 

[yt]J-sFn0mJXLQ[/yt]


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 6, 2013)

Rotational view on the car: http://www.orbitvu.co/001/deh3arvUaqbTXaueuL5ToF/ov3601/2/view

*Edit:* And more pics!

Board electronics is in the baggage space, lol.







Front cover removed, showing what seems to be the battery pack.







More electronics in the front.







Interior.







Proof that the car is reasonably comfortable for normal sized people.


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 13, 2013)

*And Stella is oficially street legal within the Netherlands!*
Okay, any commercial version that might be made in future (in, say, 10 years) will need to meet more "heavy" requirements, but still...   



			
				@SolarEHV (Twitter) said:
			
		

> Stella mag officieel de openbare weg op: De RDW heeft haar goedgekeurd! Volledig ingepakt, klaar om te gaan! #wsc2013
> 
> *Liberal translation:* Stella is officially allowed access to public roads: the National Service for Road Trafic (NSRT) gave a permit. Fully packed and ready to go! #WSC2013



Source: https://twitter.com/SolarEHV/status/367386951097122817


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 2, 2013)

> *Hidden Valley Testing Day*
> 
> 1 Oct 2013
> 
> ...



Source: http://www.solarteameindhoven.nl/en/news


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 3, 2013)

They passed the scrutineering, they are qualified for the qualification that will be held on Hidden Valley raceway this weekend: https://twitter.com/SolarEHV/status/385611243605590016


----------



## bencrutz (Oct 3, 2013)

good luck stella!

your sister is kinda hot indeed.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 3, 2013)

You noticed there are 3 women in it? I did not know that when I started this thread.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 5, 2013)

Here are the _provisional_ qualification times for the World Solar Challenge. Solar Team Eindhoven placed second overall and on pole position within their class.



> *Challenger class*
> 
> Team Arrow 2:00.10
> Kogakuin University Solar Vehicle Project 2.06.89
> ...



Sources: http://www.solarracing.org/2013/10/05/live-qualification-times/ and http://www.worldsolarchallenge.org/dashboard/timing?day=dyn


----------



## Mussels (Oct 5, 2013)

when do we get to see pics like in car mags, with photoshopped bikini girls acting like they give a shit about cars, via their cleavage?


----------



## bencrutz (Oct 5, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> You noticed there are 3 women in it? I did not know that when I started this thread.



yep. your sister handle the aerodynamics right? there's only 1 girl in the vid is mentioning the aerodynamic team 




nice gap in the lap timings. sooo, it should a walk in the park for stella, right?


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 5, 2013)

Mussels said:


> when do we get to see pics like in car mags, with photoshopped bikini girls acting like they give a shit about cars, via their cleavage?



LOL

Is this pic mag-worthy enough?








bencrutz said:


> yep. your sister handle the aerodynamics right? there's only 1 girl in the vid is mentioning the aerodynamic team



My sister one of the people involved with the aerodynamics, indeed.



bencrutz said:


> nice gap in the lap timings. sooo, it should a walk in the park for stella, right?



I do not know. The actual race did not start yet, and a lot can happen during the 3000km trip. Especially in the heat of the dessert (potential reliabilit issues). They prepared well though, I hope so we'll see.
BTW, I think some of the Challenger cars did not go to the max in order to avoid risking damage to them (they are not really made for making turns, and tend to do better on a road than a racing track). That may have influenced the outcomes of the qualification.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 5, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> LOL
> 
> Is this pic mag-worthy enough?
> 
> http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3792/10015560296_783b44a1a7_b.jpg



shoop some girls into it.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 5, 2013)

Promo vid!


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 8, 2013)

I forgot to post this:



> *Update Day 1 WSC*
> 
> 6 Oct 2013
> 
> ...



Source: http://www.solarteameindhoven.nl/en/news

The blog post of day 2 does not seem to be available in English, day 3 is not finished yet.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 11, 2013)

They finished at the End of Timing point at 13:03 local time, and will drive into Adelaide. This weekend the jury will make a verdict on the final standings in their class.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 13, 2013)

*And now Breaking News:*

Solar Team Eindhoven won the World Solar Challenge in the Cruiser Class!

http://www.tue.nl/en/university/new...-wins-cruiser-class-of-world-solar-challenge/


----------



## Mussels (Oct 13, 2013)

squeee


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 13, 2013)

I am not sure what "squee" means, but I guess it's positive.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 13, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> I am not sure what "squee" means, but I guess it's positive.



girly enthusiasm.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 13, 2013)

> practical



gtfooh.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 13, 2013)

AsRock said:


> gtfooh.



They won't bring it to market; it might do so in a more refined form in a decade or so. It is for science (thru competition) and for gaining prestige for their respective university. 
And compared to (most) other solar EVs it already is quite practical. It is the first freaking fourseater to complete the World Solar Challenge without trailering it a single ångström (i.e. 0.1 nanometer), and I only know 8 solar EVS that have something like a baggage compartiment.
Yes, the car probably needs to get a bit higher (to get in and out more easily), airco/heating are not added in the current prototype, maybe consumers might like a bigger battery and it may need some extra crumple zones if it hasn't got those already. But that does not give you a right to be so unconstructive.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 13, 2013)

cant they make less predictable names for they projects than beer logo names


----------



## Mussels (Oct 13, 2013)

add small generator of some kind for when electric is not enough, gain super economic vehicle.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 14, 2013)

Jaffakeik said:


> cant they make less predictable names for they projects than beer logo names



*Ste*lla --> Solar Team Eindhoven
"Stella" is Latin for "star" (the sun is a star)
"Stella" is a given name for females, emphasising the "family character" of the car.

There is no association with Stella Artois or any other beer brand. BTW, Subaru (a car brand) also has used the name "Stella" in some markets.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 12, 2014)

so did we ever find out if the OP's sister was hot?


----------



## RCoon (Mar 12, 2014)

Mussels said:


> so did we ever find out if the OP's sister was hot?


 
Looking at the original post first image, I don't see any butterfaces, then again the res is quite low.


----------

